# WTB: Yeasty - Funktown Pale Ale



## Grainer (23/11/15)

Just wondering if anyone has ordered this recently in Melbourne area has a spare vial they could sell to me?

Grainer


----------



## barls (23/11/15)

I'm sure if you hit nick up at barley man he can get one down to you if he has stock.


----------



## Grainer (23/11/15)

Had a look.. it says on their website all yeasty yeasts are out of stock?


----------



## barls (23/11/15)

bugger, he must be waiting on a delivery


----------



## sponge (23/11/15)

Full pint normally have a decent range of the YB strains as well.


----------



## Grainer (23/11/15)

Nah they are out for at least mid Dec


----------



## Mardoo (23/11/15)

Barleyman is taking pre-orders on YB yeasts ATM, IIRC


----------

